# Name Change



## Vox Gabrieli (Jan 9, 2017)

Attention everybody! I changed my name. My former name was Richard Macduff. I will do a Q&A

*Q:* Why did you change your name?
*
A:* Because.

Thank you.


----------



## Dave Whitmore (Oct 3, 2014)

Well, I'm glad you cleared that up! A very thorough answer...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm not wondering anymore thanks...............


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm glad I came here. Worth the trip!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Next time I change my name, I will now know how to explain the reason to my grandkids. Thanks!!


----------



## Vox Gabrieli (Jan 9, 2017)

I got an error when tried to post this thread, so I didn't actually think it existed.


----------

